# Kansas City LU 124 Wages?



## mrm1203 (Aug 21, 2012)

I'm interested to know if anyone know the apprentice and journeyman wages for Local 124 out of Kansas City. I found some info on the http://www.ibewlocal124.org/ website. It says effective 9/1/14 the journeyman wage is $36.14:

Wage - $36.14
Annuity - $3.25
Health and welfare - $8.36
Vacation - 7%
Local union pension - $4
NEBF - 3%
Working dues deduction - 6%

Are *ALL* the benefits in addition to the wage? And what percentage can 1st through 5th year apprentices expect to make of that wage? Are there additional wages for different types of foreman?

There are some LU websites that very clearly show apprentice and journeyman wages while others like 124 make it very hard to find them if they are even there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Dennis Alwon (May 9, 2009)

to be sure I would contact them

Local Union Hall @ (816) 942-7500
Benefit Office @ (816) 943-0277
Apprentices only - JATC @ (816) 942-3242


----------



## eejack (Jul 14, 2012)

Typically all benefits are in addition to the wage with the exception of the working dues ( that is deducted from the wage ).


----------



## JeffG (Oct 5, 2012)

you can expect to earn around half JW scale to start and work up from there as you complete your hourly and educational requirements


----------



## alloutmotor (Aug 19, 2009)

JeffG said:


> you can expect to earn around half JW scale to start and work up from there as you complete your hourly and educational requirements


Unless your in new york where you start at 1/5 journeyman's scale!

:laughing:


----------



## 226Mike (Dec 26, 2013)

124 apprentices can expect to make between 45 - 80% depending on what year and period you're at. It's a 5 year program up there.


----------



## Cl906um (Jul 21, 2012)

alloutmotor said:


> Unless your in new york where you start at 1/5 journeyman's scale!
> 
> :laughing:


Try not to feed future members full of something you have no clue about. Avoid this post.


----------



## alloutmotor (Aug 19, 2009)

cl219um said:


> Try not to feed future members full of something you have no clue about. Avoid this post.


I started at 21% journeyman scale in NY, I went through the apprenticeship in ny so I DO know. Local 3 is the best thing that ever happened to me and if I had to I would do it again. That being said I and every other apprentice felt the struggle, but it is completely worth it.


But I guess I have no clue ...........

I'm glad you know me and what I am talking about though.


----------

